

Ask HN: From what countries do people use HN beside USA? - doronrotem

I wonder from what countries do people use HN?
myself from Israel.
======
byoung2
Here's the breakdown from Alexa:
<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com#demographics>

~~~
pwim
The text breakdown doesn't show some of the numbers that are in the map.
However, they are in the source. Here they are.

    
    
      United States 54.3%
      India 8.2%
      United Kingdom 4.5%
      Canada 3.6%
      Germany 3.2%
      China 2.4%
      Australia 2.3%
      Italy 2.0%
      Pakistan 1.9%
      South Africa 1.6%
      China 2.4%
      Australia 2.3%
      Italy 2.0%
      Pakistan 1.9%
      South Africa 1.6%
      Netherlands 1.4%
      Kyrgyzstan 1.0%
      Belgium 0.7%
      Mexico 0.7%
      Cameroon 0.7%
      Ireland 0.6%
      Japan 0.5%
      Other 10.4%

~~~
kuzux
Kyrgyzystan seems to be too high on the list. Any guesses?

~~~
byoung2
With Alexa data your results will be skewed because you will only count visits
from people with the Alexa toolbar installed. For whatever reason, people in
Kyrgyzystan are more likely to have the Alexa toolbar.

------
djhomeless
I'm accessing HN from the UK...

~~~
AndrewDucker
Scotland!

~~~
arethuza
Me too - Edinburgh

~~~
zbyszek
Ditto.

------
ascuttlefish
Canada

~~~
3pt14159
Toronto has a huge presence on Hacker News out of those that come from Canada.
At first I thought it was one of my monikers ("A Toronto Data Guy") but after
linking to some of my colleagues blog posts and checking out their Google
Analytics results, it turns out that Toronto is many times over represented.

~~~
faramarz
Toronto here also. We need a HN Meetup. at MaRS, or a pub or something

~~~
3pt14159
Agreed. How about an emergency HN pub night tonight at Sin and Redemption?
Say... 7 PM? I could submit it to the main page.

~~~
faramarz
The emergency made me LOL! haha check your email bud

------
adrianwaj
Meetup next week in Tel Aviv:
<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106386552725158>

------
hnsummary
Hacker News Summary was recently featured on the front page of Hacker News.
Here is a PDF export of the number of visitors only from Hacker News and what
country they came from. It should give a decent representation of where Hacker
News users are located. [http://hnsummary.com/2010/04/07/ask-hn-from-what-
countries-d...](http://hnsummary.com/2010/04/07/ask-hn-from-what-countries-do-
people-use-hn-beside-usa/)

------
kashif
India

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Chennai, India

~~~
statictype
Ditto.

------
david927
<http://hackrtrackr.com>

------
shrikant
I suggest an upvote for the post that already mentions your country..

------
thingie
I think it would be more interesting to find a country that has no HN user. If
there is any (I guess it isn't). North Korea, maybe…

------
s-phi-nl
Look at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=752262>.

------
arach
Canada

------
jason_tko
Japan. In fact, the first Hacker News Japan meetup is happening on Friday the
9th of April, in 2 days time.

------
JacobAldridge
Australia

~~~
mrlyc
Melbourne

------
malvim
Brazil here.

~~~
rbanffy
Same here

------
alexitosrv
From the land of Juan Valdez, Colombia.

[http://www.colombiaespasion.com/index.php/en/this-is-
colombi...](http://www.colombiaespasion.com/index.php/en/this-is-colombia)

------
nekopa
Czech Republic (US citizen)

~~~
rrc
Same here. I assume you're in Prague? I thought I was alone here...

~~~
david927
No, you're not alone. In fact, nekopa and I met last week. Send me an email
(it's in my profile) and we can all meet up.

------
jessor
Germany, ayee!

~~~
finnomenon
yep, here too

------
thibaut_barrere
France

~~~
jpatte
Paris :)

------
mantas
Currently I'm in Scotland, but originally from Lithuania

------
wesley
Belgium.

~~~
bartl
Me too.

~~~
fbu
Here too !

------
babyboy808
Ireland

~~~
rmc
Another Irish person here!

~~~
randomtask
ditto

~~~
laika4000
ditto

~~~
patrickk
and another

------
snitko
Surprised, no one have mentioned Russia yet. I've seen here a couple of people
besides me.

------
embee
Cairo, Egypt

~~~
mahmud
Masri?

------
gertburger
South Africa

~~~
Maktab
Johannesburg, in my case.

------
csbrooks
Texas.

Ok, not really a country, but it feels like it sometimes.

------
mziulu
Italy

------
sauce71
Norway

~~~
fudgie
Norway here as well.

------
sewerhorse
Sweden

~~~
gotland
Gotland here!

------
nanexcool
Mexico

~~~
der_ketzer
Me too =)

------
khelloworld
Nepal, although I goto school here in US.

------
dutchbrit
The Netherlands

------
lolcraft
Spain

~~~
Heimy
Canarias, Spain

------
ochekurishvili
Georgia, Tbilisi. Country not State.

------
jister
Philippines

~~~
bleepster
same here :)

------
fisadev
Argentina

------
rimantas
Lithuania (Vilnius)

------
jorisvoorn
Croatia

------
emontero1
Dominican Republic

------
pjmurray
new zealand. although im currently in australia

------
gastlygem
China.

~~~
gommm
Shanghai, China (well Morocco right now because I'm on holidays)

------
Y6b
UAE, Dubai :-)

------
csomar
Tunisia (Sfax)

------
suprgeek
India

------
Concours
Germany here

------
fizz972
Israel here.

------
dsm
Switzerland

~~~
giu
Representing Zürich

------
pascalchristian
Indonesia

------
chethong
Malaysia!

------
chanux
Sri Lanka

------
tengkahwee
Singapore

~~~
SteD
+1 singapore

------
mbenjaminsmith
Thailand

~~~
talatnat
#2

------
erkki
Estonia

------
orp
Israel.

------
markmywords
Austria

------
ulvund
Denmark

~~~
pip2010
+1 Denmark :)

------
eraad
Ecuador

------
jwr
Poland.

~~~
stakent
Second one from Poland.

Btw. <http://www.hackrtrackr.com/index.php> shows some HNrs on the map.

------
oz
Jamaica

------
barry-cotter
Ireland

------
GFischer
Uruguay

------
asmosoinio
Finland

------
henry_flower
Ukraine

------
gspyrou
Greece

------
aurora72
Turkey

------
thedjpetersen
France

------
muriithi
Kenya.

------
millettjon
Chile

------
ccarpenterg
Chile

------
ptn
Peru

------
soe
cambodia

------
amithun
India

------
pWneD
I'm one of the few people from Portugal.

~~~
atlantic
Me too. Don't assume we are only a few. That's a very Portuguese attitude to
take :)

~~~
pWneD
Glad to hear that.

